# Αγορά scanner



## zephyrous (May 27, 2008)

Μιας και πρέπει να σαρώσω (OCR) αρκετές χιλιάδες σελίδες (αγγλικά, γαλλικά, ελληνικά) σε βάθος χρόνου, αποφάσισα επιτέλους να αγοράσω scanner, αλλά είναι ένας τομέας που δεν έχω εξερευνήσει. Μήπως έχετε κάποια καλή πρόταση (κατά προτίμηση, value for money); Είμαι διατεθειμένος να καταβάλω κάποια παραπάνω χρήματα από όσα θα έδινα για ένα μέσο scanner, αν πρόκειται να κάνω τη δουλειά μου εύκολα και γρήγορα.
Το χειρότερο είναι ότι πολλά από τα βιβλία είναι σε πολυτονικό, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι εκεί θα πρέπει να επέμβω με το αντίστοιχο λογισμικό (έχω ήδη στην κατοχή μου το IRIS και το ΑΒΒΥ).


----------



## YiannisMark (May 27, 2008)

Δεν έχω πρόταση, σκόρπιες σκέψεις κάνω. Υπολόγισε χοντρικά πόσες *σελίδες ανά μήνα* θα σαρώνεις και μετά δες κάποια μοντέλα με ανάλογες δυνατότητες/προδιαγραφές. Δυστυχώς, τα μεγάλα ελληνικά «ηλεμαγαζιά» δεν αναφέρουν τέτοια νούμερα στις σελίδες τους. Μάλλον θέλει ψαξιματάκι στις σελίδες των μεγάλων κατασκευαστών.
Αφού θα έχεις καταλήξει στην παραγωγικότητα που χρειάζεσαι, διάλεξε ένα μοντέλο που να *καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις σου*, για τον απλό λόγο ότι θα μπορείς να το επιστρέψεις εντός της εγγύησης και να στο αλλάξουν όταν (όχι αν) δεν θα αντέχει άλλο.
Από εκεί και πέρα, χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε *να έχει τροφοδότη εγγράφων*, για να γλιτώσεις λίγο χρόνο (και να τον ξοδέψεις στην διόρθωση του αποτελέσματος της σάρωσης). Μάλλον θα πρέπει να είναι και *αθόρυβος*. 
Μην πας σε πολυμηχάνημα - κάνουν συμβιβασμούς για να τα πετύχουν όλα σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό. Για να βρεις καλό και αξιόπιστο πρέπει να πας σε λύσεις λέιζερ, οι οποίες δεν είναι καλό να βρίσκονται μέσα στο σπίτι σου / στο δωμάτιό σου. Κοίτα για σκέτο σαρωτή, επώνυμο και με καλή εγγύηση.
Μ' αρέσει που πήγα να κοιτάξω στο adslgr.com μήπως βρω κάτι σχετικό :-]


----------



## zephyrous (May 27, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Γιάννη. Βρήκα ένα εξαιρετικό παλιό άρθρο στο adslgr.com, όπου περιγράφεται ακριβώς αυτό που θέλω να κάνω. 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15089
Ο ΗP 5590 μοιάζει να είναι η ιδανικότερη λύση, αλλά είναι τσουχτερή η τιμή του (γύρω στα 450 ευρώ).
Υπάρχει, όμως, και αυτή η λύση:
http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=145893
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τον τρόπο χρήσης και για το αποτέλεσμα, όμως.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2008)

Για το ΗΡ 5590 έχω ακούσει κι εγώ μόνο τα καλύτερα (και χρήση από εταιρείες που ψηφιοποίησαν μαζικά τα έγγραφά τους για να μετεξελίξουν το γραφείο τους σε "άυλο") - εδώ το βρίσκεις με 411,50€ κι είναι στο κέντρο της Αθήνας κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος παίρνουν κάρτες και δέχονται κι επιτόπια παράδοση: http://www.perfectshop.gr/pub/el/catalog/ProductDetail.aspx?2417 Εάν δεν βρίσκεσαι στην Αθήνα, δες εδώ: http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2510/HP-ScanJet-5590.html Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει τύχει να βρω λογισμικό που να εκτελεί αξιόπιστη οπτική αναγνώριση σε πολυτονικά κείμενα.


----------



## YiannisMark (May 27, 2008)

Α, ωραίος ακούγεται ο HP, ειδικά αφού ο τυπάκος τον ήθελε για παρόμοια βαριά χρήση.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει, έχω το OmniPage (ήρθε μαζί με το πολυμηχάνημα Canon που είχα πάρει) σε CD, δουλεύει σχεδόν 100% με κάποιους περιορισμούς αν πρόκειται για σάρωση ηλεκτρονικού υλικού (και όχι έντυπου), αλλά δεν με ικανοποίησε στα Ελληνικά - προτιμώ το ΑΒΒΥΥ.
Τέλος, κοίτα μήπως κάνεις καμιά πατέντα με το κόστος, ίσως το μοιραστείς με κάποιον άλλον (ομοιοπαθή :-Ρ) ή με κάποιον που μπορεί να το περάσει στα έξοδα, γλιτώνοντας αμέσως-αμέσως τον φιπιά -αν αγοράσεις από Ελλάδα. Εδώ _πρέπει_ να δηλώσω πως ούτε προγράμματα συνηθίζω να μοιράζω, ούτε ξένα έξοδα να περνάω στα βιβλιαράκια μου :-ΡΡΡΡ


----------



## zephyrous (May 27, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο. Θα περάσω από το perfectshop μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες.


----------



## zephyrous (May 27, 2008)

> Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει τύχει να βρω λογισμικό που να εκτελεί αξιόπιστη οπτική αναγνώριση σε πολυτονικά κείμενα.



Όσο ζω, ελπίζω. Αλλιώς... καταστράφηκα. :)


----------

